
Chrome will not be developing the Sidebar API (chrome.sidebar) - dipakc
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=477424#c82
======
dipakc
Really disappointing ! This API would have made it possible to embed plugins
like "Sidewise Tree Style Tabs" in a chrome window. But I understand their
point. One should not forgo simplicity for additional features.

